# Hittin' the Hocking this Season



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok. In 2010 I had plenty of canoe issues. Let's just say three strikes and your out applies. (Three canoes/three leaks.)

I'm gonna try and get a kayak this season. And when I do, I'm going to put in around Sugar Grove and do a couple of float trips down to Enterprise or Logan. I love to fish for the giant green fish. But hooking these river smallies is second to none.


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow that is bad luck. Great section of river to fish. Good luck!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Two words, all you need to know (and it's not like you probably don't ): Bitsy Bug.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Two words, all you need to know (and it's not like you probably don't ): Bitsy Bug.


Oh hell Yea to the Bitsy Bug! But the Bitsy Flip is better... 
The Bitsy Flip has a better hook. But I haven't thrown them in years.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

That is a nice piece of river....very very touchy based on water level and clarity. I duck hunt and fish there. There are some really good looking spots between rockbridge and logan (just past the zip lines) that I plan to fish for the first time this year. Just check the water level and flow rate online before you go. Can't wait to see some pictures.

I strongly believe the darby is much much better, but I sure am hoping you prove me wrong so I have a good reason to fish more in my backyard river.

My lures of choice- rebel crawl, tube, buzz bait.


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

question. is it legit to park at the old sunoco station at clear creek and access the river or put in a kayak there?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Rebel Wee Craw, Black Buzz Baits, Senkos, And Bitsy Bugs in Black or Black n Blue, If you ever wanna try Live Bait, Get a few Dozen Shiners and a few Slip Bobbers, Non stop Action!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This is my all time favorite Hocking River lure. When my sons were younger we used to wackem' on this Rebel Crickhopper.

1- I like to use small bass jigs tipped with the Uncle Josh #101 pork chunk
2- The Rebel Crickhopper
3- The Rebel Wee Craw

I haven't hit the Hocking for a few years now. And I'm having withdraws.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Rebel Wee Craw, Black Buzz Baits, Senkos, And *Bitsy Bugs in Black or Black n Blue*, If you ever wanna try Live Bait, Get a few Dozen Shiners and a few Slip Bobbers, Non stop Action!!


I would give that "old school" advice: use any jig as long as it's a black and blue Bitsy Bug. 

I caught fish on other lures, but that jig nailed all the big ones.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd do the Rockbridge to Logan stretch early in the year or later in the fall. It becomes over run with all of the recreational traffic from the canoe liveries.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Klinger said:


> I'd do the Rockbridge to Logan stretch early in the year or later in the fall. It becomes over run with all of the recreational traffic from the canoe liveries.


One little inside secret about the canoe/rec traffic, at least every time I have seen/experienced it, it has no effect on the fishing. It might get annoying consantly having canoes and kayaks come past you, but it will not give fish lock-jaw. I even caught a nice smallie on a jig within about 30' of a rope swing that was being used at the time when I caught the fish a few years back. Splashing and crashing all through the water didn't keep fish from biting.

The other secret/tip is to be careful how much you bite off on a float trip. Fishing 5-6 or more miles might sound like a good idea, but in my experience, about 1.5-2 miles is plenty for a half day trip. You slow down and fish every good looking run, piece of cover, log, stump, and before you know it you have gone 300 yards in only about 2 hours. Trust me on that one!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

TheCream said:


> One little inside secret about the canoe/rec traffic, at least every time I have seen/experienced it, it has no effect on the fishing. It might get annoying consantly having canoes and kayaks come past you, but it will not give fish lock-jaw. I even caught a nice smallie on a jig within about 30' of a rope swing that was being used at the time when I caught the fish a few years back. Splashing and crashing all through the water didn't keep fish from biting.
> 
> The other secret/tip is to be careful how much you bite off on a float trip. Fishing 5-6 or more miles might sound like a good idea, but in my experience, about 1.5-2 miles is plenty for a half day trip. You slow down and fish every good looking run, piece of cover, log, stump, and before you know it you have gone 300 yards in only about 2 hours. Trust me on that one!


this past year i actually took a canoe trip through one of the liveries and fished and caught a ton of fish with 3 about pushing 2.5lbs. later that week my cousin and me waded down the road from the first livery on the 4th of july and caught fish when it was really busy with the canoes so id say its definitly true that the canoes dont affect them


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If you see a fly fisherman and big brown Lab dog then it us. I fish it quite a bit. Kayaks are much better also but I like wading tthe river. We never had aproblem with paddle crafts spooking the fishs as they will be used to it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I ordered a new Sportspal Canoe last week. It will be delivered within a week or so. I can't wait!

It only weighs 48lbs.. And it should allow me to hit the Hocking River with ease.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I anticipate hitting the Hocking this year with my Grumman Freighter, if it fits. It's every bit as big as it looks, @ 19 ft. It has been fun @ Lake Logan & holds nearly 1300#'s. I have a 5HP Mariner on the back of it, sqaure stern, & it really hauls ass with that little motor. 

I would love to get another Grumman double end or maybe a kayak someday specifically for the river.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My wife and i went down to see the sights and rented a cabin 2 years ago. while we were there we did the 8 mile kayak trip.... man i wish i had my ultra light! smallies everywhere, most looked 10-14 with a few bigger ones. i'd love to have the Hocking in my back yard. all of the rebel mini series are great river lures, don't forget the tad-fry!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> I ordered a new Sportspal Canoe last week. It will be delivered within a week or so. I can't wait!
> 
> It only weighs 48lbs.. And it should allow me to hit the Hocking River with ease.


Here it is!!! My new Hocking River and then some boat. This is a nice one. And I'm pretty excited about it. It only weighs 48lbs.!

This is what I'll be fishin' for.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

That thing is awesome! that will be nice in the hocking. It will probably sit high enough to not hit bottom as often. It would also be pretty easy to take 40 pounds down the hill to Rose lake...ever fish there? I think you could add to your 5lbers pretty quick on that lake. I am hoping to fish it more this year from a yak. I'd be curious to hear your take on that lake.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

collegekid said:


> That thing is awesome! that will be nice in the hocking. It will probably sit high enough to not hit bottom as often. It would also be pretty easy to take 40 pounds down the hill to Rose lake...ever fish there? I think you could add to your 5lbers pretty quick on that lake. I am hoping to fish it more this year from a yak. I'd be curious to hear your take on that lake.


I've walked around Rose Lake at Old Mans Cave area; but I've never fished it. I would like to add a notch to my belt from that lake.
Clear water can be tough. But no one says big bass are easy.


----------

